# Hydraulic problem



## jeff voorhies (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a Long 460 42HP Tractor with an attached logsplitter. My splitter operates off of the remote hydraulics and is very slow. I found another valve which has a detent that allows the ram to retract without me having to hold the lever which is great. For the ram extension the valve has a high speed position and a power position. All the way one direction for speed and pull slightly back for the power. After installing the valve I topped off the fluid levels and operated the splitter several rotations. The auto detent works fine but the high speed extend only works once in a while. It either moves fast as I hoped it would or does not move at all at which point I come back off of the lever to the power position and he works as normal. Any ideas as to what I might check to make the high speed function every time. this valve is for only single stage pump applications which is what my tractor is.

Thanks


----------

